# New tank! Wait....



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL my screen is so dirty  I am such a nerd


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Wow... that piece of wood is crazy/

What do you have as the carpet and do you have CO2 in this?

Nice tank


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL brian...

Its a screensaver! ^^ *joy*


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Oh my... I was going to bow down to you as a planted tank goddess.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

LOL i only wish... oh my... I got the digital so i'd stop bringing home more fish. 

It works somtimes ^_^


----------



## Brian (Mar 14, 2006)

Lol, oh yeah, I wanted to ask how much you get off of flourite 

I'm in the market for some but the prices are ridiculous.

And btw, how is the blue dart you got off me doing? I know what happend to the green one... or is it the other way around?


----------



## KnaveTO (May 13, 2007)

one guess..

dreamaquarium.com?


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Ya ^^ lol....


----------



## Grey Legion (Mar 20, 2006)

KnaveTO said:


> one guess..
> 
> dreamaquarium.com?


have it on my PC worth the money, wish they had a Mac version


----------



## Sameer (Sep 30, 2007)

hehe nice one. At first I was like  but then, hey, theres flash and there seems to be a lot of dust on the glass, also, even the fishies are in focus. Hmmm, somethings fishy over here


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hehehe you got me! ^^

LOL afterwards i realized just how dusty my monitor was.. Ick X)


----------



## Pablo (Mar 27, 2006)

The poorly rendered zosterfolia gives it away


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

zomgz the orange mollies on the right have no SCALES!!!!


----------

